# No ethernet/LAN after power outage



## Meetoihin (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello,

I had a power outage yesterday and after that my Ethernet/LAN port only flashes green light and orange light (the orange light ain't flashing though) and theres no access to the internet expect thru WIFI connection, I've tried to restart PC, restart my modem, ran some commands in CMD and nothing seems to help. I'm running on Windows 10, my PC is called Acer Predator Orion 3000.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Sounds like the Modem/ Router may have been affected possibly by a power surge.
The lights on your PC indicate that is fine and has a local network connection, it just fails to connect via the modem to the internet.
Edit: Check the Ethernet cable connection from the modem to the wall socket.


----------



## Meetoihin (Jun 20, 2020)

@Caring1 

Thanks for your answer 

WiFi connection works fine so modem-internet connection is working fine


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2020)

It's very possible that there was a surge travelling through the network cables and took out the RJ45 NIC in the machine.  It's just a matter of trying different cables and ports to confirm that is the case.  If it is, disable the NIC in the BIOS and you'll have to get a PCI, PCIe, or USB3 replacement NIC.  Which type will work best for you depends on what is available on the machine.

If you look closely...and it was a surge...might be possible to see burn marks.  Might be able to smell it too.

If PCI, I recommend this one because Windows 10 has the drivers baked in so it's literally plug and play:


			https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Gigabit-Ethernet-Network-ST1000BT32/dp/B0000TO0BQ/
		


The other two, I don't have a recommendation off the top of my head...


Filling out your forum System Specs would help identify which solution would be best for you.


The simplest way to test if it is the NIC is to try a different computer/device using the same cable (remember to disconnect from wireless if it is a wireless device).  If the other device works fine, then 100% certain the NIC in the computer fried.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 20, 2020)

Run Linux from DVD / USB and see if you can connect to wired internet.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 20, 2020)

Meetoihin said:


> WiFi connection works fine so modem-internet connection is working fine


I agree. But it would be good to know if other computers can get Internet access via Ethernet (wired) connection. 


Meetoihin said:


> I've tried to restart PC


Instead of just a restart, do a "cold" reboot. By "cold", I mean, shutdown Windows and your computer. Then unplug the computer from the wall. This ensures the ATX For Factor standard required +5Vsb standby voltage is removed from all points on your motherboard, including the network card. 

Normally I would say to wait about 30 seconds or so but at this point, since the power is off, I would try a different Ethernet cable too. Ethernet cables are critical network devices. But they are cheap, often cheaply/poorly made, and fragile, easily damaged devices by one too many pulls, yanks, or trip-overs. 

You might also want to connect the new Ethernet cable to a different port on your router's Ethernet switch as they can go bad electrically, or be damaged physically too. 

Then connect power and boot the machine and see what happens.


----------

